#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Flow diagram of a typical oil refinery

## Mohamed

The image below is a schematic flow diagram of a typical oil refinery that depicts the various unit processes and the flow of intermediate product streams that occurs between the inlet crude oil feedstock and the final end products. The diagram depicts only one of the literally hundreds of different oil refinery configurations. The diagram also does not include any of the usual refinery facilities providing utilities such as steam, cooling water, and electric power as well as storage tanks for crude oil feedstock and for intermediate products and end products.



See More: Flow diagram of a typical oil refinery

----------


## ivanilych

thank you

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing!!!

----------

